# Oberrittersgrün got their platform lighting installed



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I used an old amber LED automotive strip I used to have under the top synth in a stack so i could see the keys on the digital piano. Worked out great. I still have another too.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2019)

Nice work Michael. The lights look great and bring the scene to life.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks Joe. I used hot glue to attach the strip and the glue failed shortly after these were taken.

I super glued them down and they haven't moved since.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I really enjoy your layout but those lights seem very bright. Maybe a daytime photo would give a better image.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

They are bright and the white background produces a lot of glare. I think after the landscaping is finished it will look better in photos.


----------



## Fazeman (Sep 18, 2017)

The lighting you set up is realistic. Also like the at speed train shot. I saw a YouTube video under Oberrittersgrün of the same station. Is that your video?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes, that's mine.

That is a real station.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Lights add so much, and as usual look fantastic. I am always amazed at how neat and clean everything is upon finishing a project on your layout. Way too organized for me. It looks like I would be able to find things in seconds, rather than digging around for an hour for a pair of tweezers. 

On the use of the car lights, they do make a dimmer switch for most of them. I put mine in full blast and will turn them down once the area is complete. Plus the better grade camera you have the better lights look it seems to me. I think these look fine. 

Anxious to see the next development on the German front!!!!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks. I always clean up after working on the layout. I'm sort of OCD that way.

Made up some road barriers today from white sprue and pinstriping.

Oh, and a grade crossing barrier until I can afford the Viessmann working units.


----------

